# Camping In Single Digit Weather



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys I camp often when the temps are in the 20's at night and day time highs are in the upper 30's but this weekend the forecast is for single digit temperatures.

Would you do it??


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys I camp often when the temps are in the 20's at night and day time highs are in the upper 30's but this weekend the forecast is for single digit temperatures.
> 
> Would you do it??
> 
> ...










I used to do it on a fairly regular basis. The guys I camped with called it "bivouac", though.

Sure, I would - but it requires preparation. Unless your TT is one of the rare ones truly configured for four season use, it should be winterized. Use the CG's toilet facilities or a port-a-potty. Don't let yourself get caught boondocking in a bad winter storm, one that will keep you from getting back to what we loosely call civilization.

Take the long johns!

Slug

And the ski mask!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CA,

We camped this weekend (3-day President's Day) and it went into the single digits. This is the second time we did that and both times everything froze. We weren't going to go this weekend because of what happened last time, but up until just a couple of days before the weekend it was forcast for 30 degrees at night. My son (and us) was so excited about camping that we HAD to go. At night the heater would not get the temp up past 60 even though I had it set for 63. It did not cycle off once during the night and blew the entire time. I even brought the side slide in to have a bit less cubic footage to heat - still no go above 60. It heated fine during the day when the temp went back up to 15 to 20.

The heater isn't really a concern as I can always get the electric heater going or use the propane space heater, but the freezing of the water lines is, of course, a major concern. I plan some major modes this spring/summer in order to alleviate my concerns for next winter. Not sure exactly what, but 12 volt heat tape and/or enclosing the lines with a tap into the heat duct are what I'm thinking about.

Bottom line, don't use your fresh water and you'll be okay. One of the main reasons I have a camper is the use of MY OWN toilet, so the campground toilet is not a desirable option. Bring bottled water for drinking and flushing. Keep antifreeze and chemicals in the toilet and it won't freeze. Keep antifreeze in the gray tank and it won't freeze. If you don't have to worry about the water lines you can use a space heater to supplement the furnace.

We have a blast in the winter, so we'll keep going. Mods are definately in the offing. I plan to turn the Outback into a four season camper - hopefully at a very low cost. I'll post pics when I undertake it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys I camp often when the temps are in the 20's at night and day time highs are in the upper 30's but this weekend the forecast is for single digit temperatures.
> 
> Would you do it??
> 
> ...


I sure would not but that is just me
I'm not big into the cold weather scene
If you do go have a good time and stay warm

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm with Hootbob on this. I want everyone that goes to have fun, but I can't make it if it's that cold!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> sure would not but that is just me
> I'm not big into the cold weather scene
> If you do go have a good time and stay warm


It's just not you. I woudn't do it, either. But to each ihs own.

Andy, if you go, be careful.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> sure would not but that is just me
> I'm not big into the cold weather scene
> If you do go have a good time and stay warm


It's just not you. I woudn't do it, either. But to each ihs own.

Andy, if you go, be careful.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In November it hit in the mid-teens overnight, that was the night I had water line issues. Though I don't mind camping in it your trailer might. If you can skip water issues I say go for it.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I have heard that some folks have used windshield washer fluid to "flush" the toilet when their RVs are winterized.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think I would hesitate to do it. Slick roads getting to the camp site scare me more than simply camping in cold weather. However, there are a few things I would do.

I would winterize the rig normally, then I would add an entire gallon of pink stuff to each of the gray and black tanks. That way, the tanks can get diluted without fear of freezing. I wouldn't worry much about the black tanks anyway, since urea is often used on runways as a deicer.

Since you have a 3kw gen, I would take along a small ceramic heater and each bed would also have an electric blanket. I'd have enough gas for the gen to go all night. The ceramic heater might be enough to take some pressure off the propane heater. Otherwise, you should be ok.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I love the campfire in the summer, spring and fall. But in the winter I like the gas fireplace at home.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

vdub said:


> I would winterize the rig normally, then I would add an entire gallon of pink stuff to each of the gray and black tanks. That way, the tanks can get diluted without fear of freezing. I wouldn't worry much about the black tanks anyway, since urea is often used on runways as a deicer.


Just a word of caution. If you have concerns about water lines freezing, then you should also think about traps under sinks. putting anti-freeze in the tanks will protect the traps untill you put water through the drains enough to replace anti-freeze in traps with just plain water. then they could possibly freeze if your water lines could. We have camped many times down to even -5 or -10 F, just didn't use water lines or sink / shower drains. The black tank was OK with antifreeze if you flush by pouring water in from bucket or jug. We have done this during Montana hunting seasons with good success and no freeze up problem. Being gone all day hunting we often leave heat at very low setting. In old TT often was just pilot lite, no such thing on newer tho. Any way it can be done and isn't bad as long as those with you can do without shower and some other slight inconveniences.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> then you should also think about traps under sinks.


Yes, absolutely true. However, I would have to assume that if it gets close to freezing inside the TT, then ole CamperAndy will be heading for the shed.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Are you kidding, I won't even live where the temp falls to single digits, let alone camp!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are you kidding, I won't even live where the temp falls to single digits, let alone camp!


I'm with you!!!!!!

Been there, done that, didn't like it, won't do it again.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've done it with the Boy Scouts on a "Freeze Out" campout. I can't tell the difference much between 20 and 9 degrees, it's just plain cold.









Now that I have the badge and the T-shirt, forget it! I like warm. sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

If it got in the single digits here, we would have to worry about our HOUSE freezing, so I wouldn't be going camping!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NEVER trust a weatherman!!!!! The actual temps during this past weekend never got below 25 F. No problems at all for 4 days and 3 nights. Day time temperatures got up to mid 40's with lots of sun.

Great weekend of camping at the Idaho state youth hockey tournament in Boise ID. Too bad both my boys took second place in the Bantam and Midget divisions but they were great games.


----------

